# 2 strands of Super Bulky = how many strands of worsted



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a throw that I want to knit, but the recommended yarn is out of my budget. I can't find a color in Super Bulky that I like, so how many strands of worsted would it take to equal one strand of Super bulky? 
Would 2 strands of worsted work for one strand of Super Bulky?
The pattern requires 2 strands of Super Bulky to be used throughout, could I sub 3 strands of Bulky instead of 4 strands of worsted?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kayers said:


> I found a throw that I want to knit, but the recommended yarn is out of my budget. I can't find a color in Super Bulky that I like, so how many strands of worsted would it take to equal one strand of Super bulky?
> Would 2 strands of worsted work for one strand of Super Bulky?
> The pattern requires 2 strands of Super Bulky to be used throughout, could I sub 3 strands of Bulky instead of 4 strands of worsted?


Don't you mean 3 strands of worsted instead of 4. I know that buying the cones of worsted is cheaper than getting the skeins.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

you will most likely get away with 3 strands do a testy first and I am like you where $ is low buying the cheaper in a colour I like is better than buy a dear lot in a colour that is only ok.


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a couple of charts that explain yarn blending( 2 strands of X = Y etc.) but none go up to 2 strands of super bulky. What size needles does it call for? This is going to be like knitting with rope---very stiff. Anyhow my thought is since its a throw you have a lot of leeway to add stitches, or inches and focus on size instead of precise quage. Another idea is work on WPI----I find using the wraps per inch method always comes close to what I am after.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

kayers said:


> I found a throw that I want to knit, but the recommended yarn is out of my budget. I can't find a color in Super Bulky that I like, so how many strands of worsted would it take to equal one strand of Super bulky?
> Would 2 strands of worsted work for one strand of Super Bulky?
> The pattern requires 2 strands of Super Bulky to be used throughout, could I sub 3 strands of Bulky instead of 4 strands of worsted?


I would just use 2 or maybe 3 strands of worsted check my gauge and then adjust the number of stitches cast on to get the size throw I wanted. I think that 3 or 4 strands would be hard to work with


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Can you share the chart? If I know what equals one strand of super bulky I can double it to get two strands of super bulky.


Patp said:


> I have a couple of charts that explain yarn blending( 2 strands of X = Y etc.) but none go up to 2 strands of super bulky. What size needles does it call for? This is going to be like knitting with rope---very stiff. Anyhow my thought is since its a throw you have a lot of leeway to add stitches, or inches and focus on size instead of precise quage. Another idea is work on WPI----I find using the wraps per inch method always comes close to what I am after.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I imagine it will be hard to work with, but I'm up to the challenge! It requires a size 35 needle and a cast on of 45 stitches. It isn't a large throw, so I'm hoping it won't take too long.


LilgirlCA said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > I found a throw that I want to knit, but the recommended yarn is out of my budget. I can't find a color in Super Bulky that I like, so how many strands of worsted would it take to equal one strand of Super bulky?
> ...


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > I found a throw that I want to knit, but the recommended yarn is out of my budget. I can't find a color in Super Bulky that I like, so how many strands of worsted would it take to equal one strand of Super bulky?
> ...


Probably, but my mind was going in a million different directions trying to figure it out!
;-)


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

I would be glad to share the charts but a typost "I ain't." I could copy and send to you snail mail--Unfortunately I copied out of books and this was before I was smart enough to write the WHERE FROM on the reference, so I can't tell you where to find them However for your purposes, forgeting finger weight equals, sport weight equals,etc. etc. I will jump to bottom of scale and type: 3 worsted, or 1 chunky and one worsted equals Bulky. Chart 2: 2 strands of worsted are equal to approx. 1 strand of bulky. Chart 3: 1 strand bulky and 1 strand worsted = 1 strand super bulky. Hope this is understandable.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome - that is just what I needed! Thank you so much. I'll do a search using what you typed to see if I can find it.


Patp said:


> I would be glad to share the charts but a typost "I ain't." I could copy and send to you snail mail--Unfortunately I copied out of books and this was before I was smart enough to write the WHERE FROM on the reference, so I can't tell you where to find them However for your purposes, forgeting finger weight equals, sport weight equals,etc. etc. I will jump to bottom of scale and type: 3 worsted, or 1 chunky and one worsted equals Bulky. Chart 2: 2 strands of worsted are equal to approx. 1 strand of bulky. Chart 3: 1 strand bulky and 1 strand worsted = 1 strand super bulky. Hope this is understandable.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I found this in 200 knitting tips, not the same as your chart. I feel that your chart is more accurate


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Great!!!! Good luck---Hope it works out.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Size 35 needles are difficult to keep an even tension with. I suggest you use whatever yarn you have to = 2 strands super bulky & do a big swatch before you tackle a whole throw. It may be easier in the long run to use the thicker super bulky.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Patp said:


> . ..... Chart 2: 2 strands of worsted are equal to approx. 1 strand of bulky. Chart 3: 1 strand bulky and 1 strand worsted = 1 strand super bulky. Hope this is understandable.


Bless you Patp!
I was in Michael's yesterday, looking at the super bulky, and wishing it were not so expensive. I want to knit a sheep costume for my 4 yrs old GD, and it's really a play item, not real clothing. I was not about to spend $40 + tax for this kind of thing, and I was wondering how many strands of worsted I would need. So I left, thinking it can't be done!
Now I know, I can buy the cheapest machine wash worsted, and get those needles clicking! But it will _have to be cheap, as I will need three times as many skeins!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Patp said:
> 
> 
> > . ..... Chart 2: 2 strands of worsted are equal to approx. 1 strand of bulky. Chart 3: 1 strand bulky and 1 strand worsted = 1 strand super bulky. Hope this is understandable.
> ...


I've been searching online and found the knitting warehouse: http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/ I was able to get Lion Brand Wool Ease thick and quick about $3 less than our local Jo-Ann's. However, I did have to pay for shipping, but it still works out to a little over $2 less per skein.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I've been searching online and found the knitting warehouse: http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/ I was able to get Lion Brand Wool Ease thick and quick about $3 less than our local Jo-Ann's. However, I did have to pay for shipping, but it still works out to a little over $2 less per skein.[/quote]

Ooooohh! Thank you!
I'll look into that.


----------

